# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Tv aerial connection.

## nww1969

Team I want to ad another tv outlet to a room while I have to plasterboard off.
Can I run a new cable to the existing aerial and connect or do I have to join it
with a junction box to the existing cable. 
Thanks.

----------


## chrisp

> Can I run a new cable to the existing aerial and connect or do I have to join it with a junction box to the existing cable.

  Use a 'splitter' and connect it in to the existing cable.   
Any reasonable electronics place will know what you want when you ask for a splitter.

----------


## murray44

I just hope you have a good strong signal where you are too. 
Sometimes if your signal is marginal, adding another outlet can drop the signal a bit and then you introduce more problems. You'll probably be ok but just a warning anyway.

----------


## nww1969

Thanks Guy's. 
I have direct eye line to signal tower so signal strength not a problem.
The issue I have is with low roofline if I put a splitter in I will never get back to it
when the ceiling goes back on so I would prefer to run another single cable straight
to the aerial which would be shorter anyway then having to run towards the cable
in the other room. 
So question is will having two connections at the aerial be a problem. 
Thanks again.

----------


## kangaroo

Hi there 
You mentioned the problem with a low roof line. 
What you can do (SHOULD) is run another cable to the aerial and put the splitter there. 
If you go to a reputable electronics shop like Radio Parts, Jaycar or TWA (Telecommunications Warehouse Australia) these are in Melbourne. Not sure what state you are in. *You can even purchase a weatherproof Splitter box for that particular purpose.* 
Just a tip NEVER EVER put a splitter where you can't get to it. 
Stay away from shops like Dick Smith for this kind of product.  
Cheers and good luck.  *Edited Post:* Removed the plastic bag stuff.Bad practice IMHO

----------


## nww1969

Great advice thanks.
Did not think to do that, re splitter outside.   

> Hi there 
> You mentioned the problem with a low roof line. 
> What you can do (SHOULD) is run another cable to the aerial and put the splitter there. 
> If you go to a reputable electronics shop like Radio Parts, Jaycar or TWA (Telecommunications Warehouse Australia) these are in Melbourne. Not sure what state you are in. *You can even purchase a weatherproof Splitter box for that particular purpose.*  
> Just a tip NEVER EVER put a splitter where you can't get to it. 
> Stay away from shops like Dick Smith for this kind of product.  
> Cheers and good luck.

----------


## NigeC

You can always take sheets or tiles off the roof. 
Or, fit the splitter in a weather proof box to the external wall....just like Foxtel does!!  *Edited Post*.Removed reference to the Plastic bag, as the post has gone

----------

